# Where The ATF Scans Gun Sales Records



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Seems like a place at high risk for arson? I am sure that it is not the only location that stores the info though.

America's 1st Freedom | Where The ATF Scans Gun Sales Records


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

you disable the Tiahrt Amendment and the ATF would have that "unsearchable" database ready to go within a week - online to be searched across the world within 2 weeks ....

who's fooling who here?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Seems like a place at high risk for arson? I am sure that it is not the only location that stores the info though.
> 
> America's 1st Freedom | Where The ATF Scans Gun Sales Records


the Feds not only have their own deep cavern storage sites they double up by renting space in the civilian sites as well - redundancy up the ying yang until it comes to IRS or Hellery emails .....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Horse hockey the records are not catalogued! I watched a computer in a police cruiser pull up sales records of firearms in the field. It took less than 5 minutes to find what was being searched for, purchase date and serial number of a reported stolen firearm by the victim's name and approximate year of purchase.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

In The Peoples Republic Of Oregon, when I sell a firearm I have to give them all info of the firearm that is on the 4473 along with the individuals personal info. I know they keep the info along with sending it to DOJ. I have had both the DOJ fed and state call me and ask me about a firearm that was sold or shipped to another FFL holder. So your idea of a fire is maybe nonproductive.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Seems like a place at high risk for arson? I am sure that it is not the only location that stores the info though.
> 
> America's 1st Freedom | Where The ATF Scans Gun Sales Records


I thought the ATF was only supposed to maintain those records for 30 days, per the law. Wasn;t that what Bill Clinton took all the flack about from the NRA, because he thumbed his nose at the court and held onto the data for as long as he wanted to (of course W didn't reverse that trend either.)


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Has ANYONE ever reversed anything?


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

I may have related this before, not sure. Just a few years ago I was bombing up I80 eastbound out of Salt Lake, doing about 85 up the grade, tryin to keep up my momentum and not down shift, and was pulled over by a deputy. I don't get stopped very much at all, so I'm looking in my side view mirror and he pops up on the passenger side and startled the daylights out of me. I laughed, geez, you gave me a start. He asked about guns, I said sure, with that Doesn't everybody? look, I got a .22 in the back. He said come on back to the patrol car. So I'm in the front seat, looking around. AR and shotgun on rack, computer, camera, cramped. I said Wow, this is like a space ship in here. He said, You've never been in a poice car before? I said, Sure, but I think it was about a '65 Dodge Polara with a three speed on the column, cherry on top, shotgun, and CB radio. See, in high school there was this deputy who didn't like me hitch hiking around with a .22 hunting squirrels... Anyway, my info came up and all these numbers came scrolling up the screen. I said What's that? He told me they were my FBI contacts. Gun purchases. Background checks. I've always believed that those 4473s and NICS were recorded for posterity and potential abuse. He gave me a friendly warning about speeding, and sent me on my way (pretty typical of the few contacts I've had). So I'm not too concerned about being on their list. I already am, for sure. So, I'd bet, are you, dear reader.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I thought only the FFL dealer had to keep the record of sale for 30 days, and that the ATF wasn't supposed to just be able to walk in and take the records or required the records to be handed over.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ralph Rotten said:


> I thought the ATF was only supposed to maintain those records for 30 days, per the law. Wasn;t that what Bill Clinton took all the flack about from the NRA, because he thumbed his nose at the court and held onto the data for as long as he wanted to (of course W didn't reverse that trend either.)


 Do you really think they destroyed those records. Go back away they were ordered by a court to do so and they told the court to shove it. They have a record of every gun sale that a back round check was done on. Named date serial number every bit of it.
Best thing you can do is have the oldest member of the family buy every thing then when that person dies so doe the paper trail. Also never list any weapons in a will or insurance papers.


----------



## chocks141 (Nov 21, 2015)

Try 20 years....FFL holder has to maintain records for 20 years. At which time they can be destroyed, but the ATF "strongly suggest" you send them in instead of destroying them for "tracking purposes"


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

txmarine6531 said:


> I thought only the FFL dealer had to keep the record of sale for 30 days, and that the ATF wasn't supposed to just be able to walk in and take the records or required the records to be handed over.


The company I worked for owned a gun store that closed. All the 4473's had to be sent to the ATF. That was more than 30 years ago.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When the back round check is run. Weather you except it or not . The weapon is tied to that check and a record is kept by ATF forever. You can quote laws and regulations all you want it will not change it. It you did the right thing and purchased a weapon sense the Brady bill was passed they have it linked to your name to grave and beyond .
ATF can and will pull that record up with out any court order any time they want.


----------

